# voir le contenu de mon iCloud ?



## Wolodyjowski1010 (20 Mai 2018)

bonjour, je voudrais inspecter , effacer des fichiers dans mon iCloud ?
comment ?
merci de vos lumières et aide...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2018)

Vous ne pouvez pas le faire depuis iCloud.com ?


----------

